# Filter choice for workplace aquarium? (No weekend/holiday access)



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi all. I'm interested in setting up a small aquarium in my workplace, which is a primary grade classroom. I likely will use a 15G tank that I have already, although in the future if I find that I can make some more room, I may get a larger tank to help increase water quality stability.

At home, I currently have a 50G with a canister filter (Rena XP3) and two small (10-15G) tanks with HOB filters (Aquaclear 20). Because of the tank size that I'm planning to use, and the fact that I already have an Aquaclear available, that's what I had thought to use. However, I'm nervous about the possibility of power outages occurring at school overnight or on the weekend or a holiday, as I wouldn't have access to the tank to reprime the filter when the power goes back on. I'm wondering if there is a good model of filter that is less likely to drain of water and need repriming in the case of a power outage. (With my aquaclears, even a very short time without power leads to water drainage from the filter and the need for repriming.)

I will be installing an emergency airline (one of those ones that is kept plugged in but switches to battery power when there's a power out), but I'm also wondering if there are equipment choices (or other suggestions) that will help the fish until I regain access to the tank. 

BTW, I'm planning to set this up in January so they won't be unattended over the xmas school break. After that it would usually be from Friday night to Monday morning that I don't have access, though a day longer in the case of a long weekend, etc. Also, I haven't chosen my livestock, but I will select something that is very hardy because of the access issue.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

To avoid any priming issues, a sponge filter would be the simplest form of bio-filtration. No maintenance other than to squeeze it out every month or so. Less of a headache and lessens your worries for any power outages.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Ooh, good idea! I was thinking that my choice was just HOB or canister, but I totally forgot about the existence of sponge filters. Thanks! That will relieve my anxiety about leaks, as well.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Whatever makes it easiest and simplest always relieves any anxiety.
Hope you can get a tank journal up to share with us what setup and fish stock you have. 
Sure the kiddos will love having a fish tank in the classroom. 

Btw, a piece of almond leave decomposing in the tank may help provide some food during weekends and spring break. Provides for microorganisms to grow on the decomposing matter, plus provide some tannin and humic water for better fish health.

I can offer a few leaves for you if you want just send me a PM when the time comes.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks again for the advice, and for the offer of almond leaves. It happens that I have a big bag already for my existing tanks.  I have not been good at keeping up on tank journals in the past, but I will try to start one with the new tank at school!

The sponge filter suggestion has already relieved my anxiety to a huge degree, so it's got me thinking that I might go with a species tank of corys at school. At home, I currently have a 50G community tank and a 15G tank just with corys, and after a year of fishkeeping, I still can't get enough of the corys. I just find them so incredibly entertaining, and so I'm sure my students would too. (In the smaller tank, or perhaps because they're the only fish in there, they don't just stay on the bottom but really occupy all levels of the aquarium.) 

I'm wondering if people think that corys are hardy enough for this classroom setup? If so, any particular type? Thanks again!


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

p.s. Also re. your note about feeding, jobber, I bought a few automatic feeders when I went out of town for a few weeks last summer, so I could put pellets in and use that over the spring break.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Cories would be good as they can survive even when oxygen levels are low (ie. swimming to the top to gasp for some air). I'm not a corydoras expert but have found that corydoras that are "hardier" per se are Corydoras Aeneus, Bronze Corydoras, Albino Corydoras, Peppered Corydoras, Corydoras paleatus. They are easiest to breed also.

Keeping some good nitrate soaking plants such as water lettuce, water sprite, brazilian pennywort, and even some java moss would help keep the tank simply and self sufficient.

Regarding feeding, it's ok not to feed the fish even for a week. I'm sure they'll be enough microorganisms on the bottom for them to feast on...provide there's a almond leave decomposing in there. I've gone away for two weeks without feeding the tank, the fish were fine upon my return...though my almond leaves were all gone


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cory's should be a good choice as long as the students do not put foreign objects into the tank. I like the looks of the sterbai cory.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Great info. Thanks again! I have a question about not feeding fish. I knew that it was ok for a few days and have left mine for a long weekend with no food, and that definitely takes away the worry about an ammonia spike if there is some sort of problem while I'm away from the tank. What I don't understand is how the bacteria in the biofilter can survive if there's no ammonia source for an extended time, e.g. with no feeding for a week. Do you ever need to recycle your filter after leaving them unfed for this time? Thanks!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

From my understanding regarding beneficial bacteria in the biofilter is that there will always be a colony in the foam or bio-media as long as there is water movement. Once your tank is cycled, the colonies of beneficial bacteria will begin to grow. As there is less ammonia or nitrite for the bacteria to feed on, the colony will decrease in size and some will die off which in turn will decompose and allow the other bacteria to feed on the ammonia and nitrite. This is only for small changes where the tank's natural cycle will balance things out on it's own. If an almond leave is left in the tank, the decomposition of the leave will also provide bacteria with a source of food; thus that's why I always leave a few leaves in the tank before I leave for vacation. I wouldn't worry too much regarding the ammonia source. The tank will balance itself out on it's own without too much external intervention. If you are still worried about such dieoff of beneficial bacteria, you could drop a capful of Seachem Stability (liquid bacteria) upon your weekends or spring breaks and upon return. Just make sure you don't overfeed. It's ok to not feed everyday. Providing enough surface area for the bacterial to colonize is MOST IMPORTANT than mechanical filtration. Look at most of the fish stores you visit....safe to say that most of them use sponge filters. Cheap, efficient, simple.

There will always be organic matter that will allow the bacteria to colonize and live. What you don't want is a buildup of ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. Most importantly, more frequent smaller water changes is better than one large water change. A small water change before the weekend and before Spring break would be suffice to get through upon your next return to the classroom.

That's what I would do if I was in your situation. But other's probably would have some of their own opinions on the matter. 

Other plants you could possible put in the tank and maintenance free, java fern, anubias....plants that are simple. Plants will definitely help prevent your tank from nitrate build up.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

You can also use an internal filter. Personally I think it would look nicer than a sponge filter and you can change the media to something other than sponge if you need to. Some also come with a spray bar so it is more versatile.
The bacteria will feed off rotten poo and excess left over food and other waste produced by the plants and the fish.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks again, jobber. Lots of good advice. Thanks to you too, sunshine_1965. Didn't see your post above til just now. I have a school of 11 sterbai in my tank at home. If there's a difference in hardiness, I might go with another kind, but I really do think that the sterbai cory is the prettiest!


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, Fish_rookie. I had forgotten about internal filters too. Seems I have some choice. Any recommendations for particular models?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Sweetpea said:


> Thanks again, jobber. Lots of good advice. Thanks to you too, sunshine_1965. Didn't see your post above til just now. I have a school of 11 sterbai in my tank at home. If there's a difference in hardiness, I might go with another kind, but I really do think that the sterbai cory is the prettiest!


Great opportunity to setup a breeding tank in the classroom. 15 gallon with java moss!


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

That would be awesome if I could get some breeding, although I'm not sure I could do that at school because don't the eggs/fry need daily attention? I have a tank of 13 corys now (10 Sterbai, not 11 as I erroneously noted earlier, plus 3 bronze). I have never spotted any eggs...maybe I need to be more observant, as I understand they can eat the eggs if not removed fairly quickly. I see that Canadian Aquatics has "coming soon" listed for Sterbai corys. Maybe some in early January if I'm lucky? What do you guys think about the hardiness of this species? I do like other corys too, but I'm still smitten with the sterbas.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

On my 15g tank at work I use an aqua clear HOB. I've never once had an issue with the filter stopping over weekend or holidays. it's been running for around 3 years. I was even away from the office for 10 week one time, had someone feeding and topping up the water, and still had zero issue with the filter. Just another option.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a
Cycles sponge filter if you want it already seeded. I may also be
Able to donate 
Some fish if for a
Classroom. If you start with a seeded sponge you will have better success. 
Or .. If you use instant aquaria substrate it unstantly cycles your tank.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, April, that is very generous!! I typically spend at least several hundred dollars and often much higher on my classroom in a year, on books, art supplies, learning games, etc., etc., so that is a very kind offer and much appreciated.  What do you think of the species choice I had in mind? Do you agree that corys would be sufficiently hardy for the classroom? Re. the cycling, I'm thinking I'll hook up an empty tank and filter at home, seed it with some media from one of my existing tanks, and dose it with pure ammonia to build up the biofilter over the next month, so that I can stock the tank fully when I move it to my classroom in January.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

p.s. April, just to clarify, what do you mean by instant aquaria substrate? Do you just mean taking substrate from an established tank, or is this some kind of product that you're talking about? Thanks!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a product. It's substrate with liquid in the bag. It works. I've used it and no ammonia.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

April said:


> It's a product. It's substrate with liquid in the bag. It works. I've used it and no ammonia.


Neat! Never heard of that before.


----------

